# faulty knock sensor



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Where are they so i can change them, could some one enlighten me..?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

There are two bolted to the block under the inlet manifold. It's important that new ones are torqued correctly.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

John-H said:


> There are two bolted to the block under the inlet manifold. It's important that new ones are torqued correctly.


thanks John

what are the touque settings..?

by any chance do you know the part no. and how much one unit is (would be a great help)

PS would this also be a dealer only part..?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

JAAYDE said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > There are two bolted to the block under the inlet manifold. It's important that new ones are torqued correctly.
> ...


There are varients.

For the APX engine:

06A 905 377........ knock sensor with wiring harness 155mm black @ ~Â£53.53
06A 905 377 A..... knock sensor with wiring harness 225mm brown @ ~Â£53.53
06A 905 377 B..... knock sensor with wiring harness 165mm black @ ~Â£53.53
06A 905 377 C..... knock sensor with wiring harness 235mm brown @ ~Â£53.53

For the BAM engine:

030 905 377 C..... Anti knock sensor @ ~Â£39.73

All to 20Nm torque "exactly" - this seems to be emphasized. I presume it's dealer part only.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks John

you are a great help... :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

This has good info on the audi knock sensors...

http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/trouble_s ... knock.html

BTW this was the most info on this subject i could find in the world.. :roll:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

JAAYDE said:


> Where are they so i can change them, could some one enlighten me..?


will post the fault code at lunch time 

Olivier


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

HI Jason,

please find below the fault codes recorded on your motor on the 11th of January.

the knock sensor one is in the Engine controller module, the first one.

good luck 

Olivier

Chassis Type: 8N - Audi TT
Scan: 01,02,03,08,15,17,22,35,37,45,54,55,56

Address 01 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 8L0 906 018 M 
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT 0002
Coding: 05710
Shop #: WSC 01236
5 Faults Found:
18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30: Voltage too Low
P1602 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16486 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too Low
P0102 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer
P1570 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17947 - Clutch Pedal Switch (F36): Implausible Signal
P1539 - 35-00 - -
16712 - Knock Sensor 1 (G61): Signal too High
P0328 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000

Address 03 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 8N0 907 379 E 
Component: ESP 20 CAN V004 
Coding: 18446
Shop #: WSC 01236
No fault code found.

Address 08 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 8N0 820 043 A 
Component: TT-KLIMAVOLLAUTOMAT D03
Coding: 00041
Shop #: WSC 00509
No fault code found.

Skipping Address 15-Airbags

Address 17 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 8N2 920 930 C 
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. M73 D55
Coding: 00444
Shop #: WSC 00509
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX AUZ5Z0D1045048
No fault code found.

Address 22 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 02D 900 554 B 
Component: HALDEX LSC ECC 0006
1 Fault Found:
00526 - Brake Light Switch-F
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

Address 35 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 8N8 962 267 B 
Component: Central Lock/Alarm D04
Coding: 04810
Shop #: WSC 01236
8 Faults Found:
01366 - Opened Due to Crash Signal
35-00 - -
01371 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch: Driver's Side
35-00 - -
01374 - Alarm triggered by Terminal 15
35-00 - -
01370 - Alarm triggered by Interior Monitoring
35-00 - -
01616 - Signal Wire to Interior Monitor
36-10 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
00955 - Key 1
09-10 - Adaptation Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
00956 - Key 2
09-10 - Adaptation Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
01134 - Alarm Horn (H12)
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

Address 45 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 8N8 951 177 
Component: Innenraumueberw. D09
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.

Address 55 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 4B0 907 357 
Component: LEUCHTWEITEREGLER D004
Coding: 00010
Shop #: WSC 01236
No fault code found.

Address 56 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 4B0 035 186 D 
Component: Radio D05
Coding: 00517
Shop #: WSC 00509
No fault code found.


----------



## Alec's TT (Dec 9, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone knows what the voltage should be at idle. Cyl 3-4 are about .35 #1 is .4 ish and #2 is 1.1 ish volts Im also missing on cyl 2 at high boost


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice to see an old thread resurected. Missing at high boost suggests a failing coilpack - the voltage needs to rise higher to overcome the gas pressure and stresses the coilpack insulation more - hense the missing sparks when the insulation breaks down.

From memory the knock sensors are low like that at idle rising to 25V or so at high revs/power. They are also a bit higglety pigglety.


----------

